# Heaters...Vertical or Horizontal?



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey guys I know it's been a while but I've been busy. Anyways my 20 gallon now looks like this:
5 neon tetras
4 peppered cories
1 clown pleco
1 bumble bee pleco
1 ram

K so I've had my heater a while (All glass aquarium 100watt) and it's been doing a pretty good job, although to keep my tank at 76-78 the heater has to be at 75. But i've had it standing vertical in the corner of my aquarium and I've noticed most people have there's horizontal in the middle. So my question is...which is better and why?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well no doubt about it if you have it in the middle it's going to give better spread to the tank and not just to one side and most people probally would have it laying down in the middle because it would be harder to prop it against something like you could with it in the corner of the tank.


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

Yea I've moved it to the middle of the tank and it's on suction cups.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

If you put it by your filter intake you willl get the best distrobution.


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks, yea I've always had it by my filter.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have all my heaters horizantal, it helps for better heat distrubtion and i have it placed under the filter as well. also dont have to worry about having to turn the heater off during water changes as the water level won't fall below it then.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

IloveCichlids said:


> If you put it by your filter intake you willl get the best distrobution.


This is what I did in my 180 gal when I set it up and it didn't take long to get the tank hotter than I cared for, needless to say I turned down the heaters, left them where they were and now the tank stays a perfect 80-82 degrees.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no difference between placing it vertical or horizontal. People do it both ways for visibility reasons, not have to worry about the heater out of water during waterchange, or the heater is too heavy for the worn out suctioncups. Putting the heater by the intake/output will distribute the heat better but for 55 gallons and up, I suggest 2 heaters anyway.


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks for the input everyone


----------

